# Wo Plastikröhrchen für Durchlaufposen kaufen?



## Paeda (8. September 2005)

Servus,
ich möchte mir ein paar Durchlaufposen bauen. Allerdings hab ich in der Gegend keine passende Plastikröhrchen gefunden. Wo bekommt man solche her? (Länge bis ca. 30 cm, Außendurchmesser 3mm) 

Danke
Paeda


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. September 2005)

*AW: Wo Plastikröhrchen für Durchlaufposen kaufen?*

Für kleine Posen und Posen mit kurzem Schwimmkörper eignen sich gut Q-Tips, auch super für Antennen. Eventuell kann man ja ein paar aneinanderreihen  :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. September 2005)

*AW: Wo Plastikröhrchen für Durchlaufposen kaufen?*

Moin,
kennst du vieleicht jemanden in der Tierproduktion? Ich meine so Kühe und Scheine und so. Da gab es und ich denke die gibts noch sogenennte Besamungsrörchen. Die habe ich mir mal besorgen lassen. SInd so 40 cm lang und 3-4 mm dick. Die sind super.


----------



## schiessmeister (25. September 2005)

*AW: Wo Plastikröhrchen für Durchlaufposen kaufen?*



			
				Paeda schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> ich möchte mir ein paar Durchlaufposen bauen. Allerdings hab ich in der Gegend keine passende Plastikröhrchen gefunden. Wo bekommt man solche her? (Länge bis ca. 30 cm, Außendurchmesser 3mm)
> 
> Danke
> Paeda


 
Hallo,
nehme meistens Carbon- Rörchen, oder für normale Posen Vollmaterial. Bekommt man für ca: 1,30 € bei 1,5M Länge im Drachenladen. Wiegen nicht viel und brechen nicht.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wo Plastikröhrchen für Durchlaufposen kaufen?*

Ich verwende Benzinleitungen aus dem Modellbauladen. Die kommen den gekauften bis auf die Farbe recht nahe.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Bierkoenig0815 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wo Plastikröhrchen für Durchlaufposen kaufen?*

Hallo,

ich bin Kunststoffschlosser und könnte da durchaus helfen.
Allerdings fangen dir Röhrchen bei mir bei ca. 4 mm an und sind aus Polyamid (Kraftstoffleitung im PKW)
PE und alle anderen Materialien fangen bei mir erst bei 15 mm an.
Bei Carbon etc. sieht es bei mir eher schlecht aus.

Allerdings hätte ich auch Vollstab und Plattenmaterial zur Vefügung.
Hauptsächlich PE, PP, PVC. 

Bei Bedarf einfach schreiben.

P.S.: Bin im übrigen beim Angeln absolut unerfahren und über jede Info sehr dankbar, da ich halt auch so ein kleiner Bastler bin.
Ach, so. Hätte ich fast vergessen. Ich will natürlich mit dem Material kein Geld verdienen, sondern helfen!!!!
|laola:


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wo Plastikröhrchen für Durchlaufposen kaufen?*

@ Bierkönig Sauber! :q


----------



## toddy (1. November 2005)

*AW: Wo Plastikröhrchen für Durchlaufposen kaufen?*

Benutze einfach die Steigrörhrchen aus gebrauchten Reinigungsmittelflaschen ( Kunststoff ). Die sind ca. 25 cm lang u. recht stabil.
Ich nehme die zwa für die herstellung von Brandungs-Krallenbleien, aber das mit der Durchlaufpose viel mir schon vor einiger Zeit ins Auge.
Ich nehm immer welche aus 1 L Glasreiniger wie sie bei uns im Betrieb haüfiger anfallen.


----------



## Barschfreak (8. November 2005)

*AW: Wo Plastikröhrchen für Durchlaufposen kaufen?*

hi paeda 

versuchs ma mit ner kulimine die du vorher entleerst!!!

barschfreak


----------



## silbi (8. November 2005)

*AW: Wo Plastikröhrchen für Durchlaufposen kaufen?*

Geh in den rnächsten Modellbauladen. Fag nach Bautenzugröhren die habe einen Außendurchmesser von 3mm eine Bohrung von  ca 1.8mm  und  der  meter  kostet  ca 80 cent


----------



## CougarHH (9. November 2005)

*AW: Wo Plastikröhrchen für Durchlaufposen kaufen?*

hi, 

was auch gut funktioniert.... hast du nen mcdoof in deiner nähe...?!

dann schnappe dir ein paar luftballongs und die stiele von den ballongs eigenen sich sehr gut :-D 

hab schon ein paar gebunkert :-D

mfg cougarhh


----------



## carpi (11. November 2005)

*AW: Wo Plastikröhrchen für Durchlaufposen kaufen?*

Hey... Ich empfehle auch die bautenzugröhre ausm Modellflugbereich! stabil genau.. nur weiss.. msuste dann lackieren oder was auch immer! die benutze ich aufjedenfall!

durchmesser is vielleicht 2-3mm


----------



## heinzrch (11. November 2005)

*AW: Wo Plastikröhrchen für Durchlaufposen kaufen?*

die Bowdenzugröhrchen aus dem Modellbau sind weiß oder orange. Wenn du billig schwarze willst (gleiche Abmessungen, gleiches Material) such dir nen Karpfendackel (pardon: tackle...)laden, die haben die Röhrchen als sog. booms (Abstandhalter) in schwarz oder grün....


----------

